# ICD9 help - What would you use for positive



## cynthiaj54 (Jun 10, 2008)

What would you use for positive cardiac enzymes?  That is all that was given to me for indication for an Echo.
Thanks


----------



## dpumford (Jun 11, 2008)

We were told that 790.5 would be appropriate. Hope this helps!


----------

